# New to the IBS Support Group



## Sanfordjp (Jan 15, 2017)

Hello to all, my name is Patrick. I am a 62 year old male who has the following:
(1) Episodic Cluster Headaches (40+ years)
(2) Stage 4 Metastatic Prostate Cancer (3.5 years). The cancer spread to my leg and hip bones
(3) Side affects from cancer and cancer treatments : radiation-induced lymphedema in my legs, radiation-induced Neuropathy in my hips and legs, drug-induced sleep apnea, opiate and hormone -induced constipation. Severe pain in leg and hip bones.

Treatments: ton of methadon, oxycodone, and surgically implanted pain Pump. I have been able to significantly reduce the opiate pain medication by 75% over the last 1.5 years. Anti-testosterone medication (Lupron injection every 3 months since diagnosed. Hip radiation to relieve pain. I could go on and on, but I was recently diagnosed with IBS about 2 weeks ago, although I believe I have had it for much longer. I am currently still taking Lupron, low dose of methadone, oxycodone and morphine pain Pump. I take senna+, docusate, and miralax daily. I take low dose Lorazepam and venlafaxine. And recently started medical marijuana for stress, anxiety, cancer, pain and neuropathy.

I am hoping I can find non-medical approaches to treat IBS. I live in the Chicago western suburbs. Pleased to meet everyone.

Patrick


----------

